# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > On-line игры >  Zerkalozerkalo новый способ обхода блокировки при помощи зеркала

## PowerRoot

*1XBET*Все кто любит азартные игры, наверняка обрадовались появлению новых возможностей, заниматься этим прямо из дома — с мобильного, пк или планшета! Многие знают, что сейчас игровых площадок огромное количество, из которых явный фаворит — 1xBet. Она сразу привлекла к себе много внимания своим разнообразием и приятным дизайном. И что не мало-важно, мгновенными и честными выплатами.

Многое изменилось с тех пор. В России были введены законы, которые запрещали набрать домен в браузере и играть стало невозможно. Росскомнадзор блокирует 1xBet и признает ее нелегальной.
*Заблокировали 1хбет? – версии.*Исходя из обращений от гос. службы, наложение запрета обусловлен отсутствием официально лицензии Российской Федерации, которую компания 1xBet отказалась приобретать. И это не единственная компания, которая попала под санкции, и у постоянных игроков появилось недоумение, а как же теперь вывести средства? Вопрос стал «решать» народ. А там где множество вариантов — всегда найдется решение любой проблемы.
*Зеркало 1xBet – играй без ограничений.*Решением проблемы стало использование зеркал сайтов. Так и начали появляться сайты — 1xbet зеркало. Мы уже привыкли вбивать в поисковике подобные фразы, а когда-то это стало революцией. Благодаря зеркалу 1хбет — доступ к сайту стал так же прост, как и разблокировать iPhone. Причем не только с ПК, но и с Мобильных устройств.
И даже сегодня РКН не пускает на главную страницу 1хбет, но игровые конторы создают копии своих сайтов используя зеркала (или простую склейку доменов). Зеркало не только повторяет 1 в 1 дизайн сайта, но и сохраняет все данные игроков для того, что бы они спокойно могли продолжать играть, не переживая за свои средства. Вот так вот Букмекеры выкрутились из данной ситуации!
На заметку, зеркала используют не только конторы букмекеров, а и другие ресурсы:Удивительно, но и социальные сетиФорумыИнтернет-шопы, магазиныЧтобы попасть в 1xbet зеркало [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ], нужно просто перейти на наш сайт, со своего мобильного, планшета или ПК, где мы всегда предоставляем рабочие ссылки на зеркала 1хбет.
*Совместить выгоду и реальность — в ваших силах*Власти России всегда двигаются в ногу со временем, и поэтому всегда ищут 1xbet зеркало рабочее на сегодня или же онлайн-казино для блокировок. Но букмекеры уже заранее подготавливают домены, для их замены. Ведь они всегда должны быть на шаг впереди.

----------


## PowerRoot

Если я и делаю ставки на спорт, то только на какие-нибудь престижные матчи. Особенно мне нравится баскетбол НБА. Там играют настоящие профессионалы и за такой игрой действительно приятно следить. Расписание всех матчей в сезоне я смотрел на этом сайте [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] . Здесь же нашел особенности ставок на баскетбол НБА. Есть много полезной информации, в том числе не только для новичков. Ну и плюсом является список букмекерских контор, которым можно доверять.

----------

